# liquigas team riders bar tape?



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

does anyone know what handlebar tape they are using?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Fizik...*

it matches thier saddles.


----------



## Robb.Astro (Apr 15, 2006)

yup, it's Fizik, my bike has it, and it's the Liquigas Replica


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

*fi'zi:k ribbon in celeste availability?*

fi'zi:k ribbon in celeste availability?

i've looked around uk shops to no avail... is it available on only team issue bikes?

nope - not here either
http://www.fizik.com/shop_products.aspx?cat=accessories


----------



## tonykara (Jul 23, 2006)

*Liquigas team riders bar tape*

Ive got the fizik bar tape, it comes as a package with the celeste fizik arione saddle.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

looks like a band-aid. hehe


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Fyi....*

I asked a similiar question just the other day. If anyone is interested, I found the bar tape w/o saddle purchase at http://www.glorycycles.com under the bar tape area.


----------

